# go pro camera



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Looking to buy a go pro for filming in the field. Is the go pro black worth the extra $$ or will the silver be enough camera. Any recommendations on accessories? Thanks Jim


----------



## Coal Delivery (Jan 29, 2013)

I am far from an expert on the subject but I use two of the newest Go Pro Hero 3 camera's when I'm fishing and am amazed at the quality of the video and the field of view. When I used them to video my dog in the field, after about 150 yards it's very difficult to see/follow her as there's no zoom. I think the real value is in the field of view but I think there are better cameras for videoing field work especially on long distance retrieves.


----------



## coldfront (May 27, 2013)

I bought a go pro hero 3 silver, for training. Great camera, just no zoom. At eighty yards my bird boy was a speck. awesome for yard drills tho.Selling mine to buy a small hd camera and tripod


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Get the black if you do buy one. But be aware, as cold front said, that there is no zoom and anything beyond 15 yards looks tiny.


----------



## vonglor (Mar 28, 2013)

It's true that the video of the object you are looking at appears further than a normal camera. You can change this in the settings and have better, but not perfect results. There's a setting for lens that is set to wide on default, changing this will help see the objects as it appears to the human eye, but the video would be more narrow (not a widening effect). I also record hunting on 720p as this helps in seeing the objects better ( closer). I currently have the gopro 3 black and it works good in normal lighting, you can hardly see anything in low light. Also be sure to buy extra batteries as they last around 1.5 hours of filming. I bought a 2 pack off ebay for around $25 so they're pretty cheap to obtain. 

Sure there's a lot to these cameras, but to capture the hunts lasts a lifetime. Also, you can always rewind back the memories to when your buddy's gun jams, now that is something you can't buy in the stores.


----------



## b3carey (Apr 29, 2014)

Unless you plan on strapping that GoPro on the dog (which could be really cool if it worked!) I would not recommend it. 
Go Pro cameras are more for first person vantage points. 
I've used my GoPro skiing in Montana, and I have friends who have used similar models that they attached to gun barrels or fly rods. 

I definitely understand why GoPro initially came to mind. Hands Free, right? 
You can strap it to your hat/chest; and remain focused on your dog. 
But like you mentioned, you got to have zoom. 


I recommend the *Sony hx400v*

Its a point and shoot camera, with HD video, and 1200 mm zoom capabilities. 
Picked one up before a spring trip to texas, and it was incredible! Incredible clarity and focus, especially as the dog was running towards and away from the line. Most importantly, ZOOM...You can easily get a 300 yrd mark focused and full screen. Then back off the zoom to the line, send then dog, and track it clearly to the mark. 
The camera is about $500; and I would also recommend a monopod or tripod because of its sensitivity when zoomed to 1200.
I was skeptical of this device at first because of my background with digital SLR cameras. However, this thing can do everything a DSLR can do and more. Plus you don't have to lug around an unbelievably expensive 3 foot lens. This thing fits in your day pack.

I know you're is saying "How can I operate a camera and a dog at the same time?" And the answer is "you can't." 
At the end of the day, this Sony device is a camera, and juggling a camera around while on the mat is impossible. 
However, if you got anyone that can operate the camera for you or a training crew that you can take turns with...Hands down, this Sony hx400v is the most incredible device I've ever used.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I ended up going with the SONY hx400v. You were not kidding about the zoom. Holy Moly!


----------

